# Avião de Hollande atingido por um raio



## Gerofil (15 Mai 2012 às 20:45)

*Avião de Hollande atingido por um raio e obrigado a regressar*

O avião que transportava o novo presidente francês, François Hollande, para Berlim foi obrigado a regressar a Paris devido ao mau tempo, divulgou hoje o Ministério da Defesa francês.
"O avião terá sido atingido por um raio. Regressou por motivos de segurança. Neste momento, o presidente já deixou novamente" o aeroporto, afirmou um porta-voz do Ministério, citado pela agência noticiosa francesa AFP.
O chefe de Estado francês deixou o aeroporto militar de Paris a bordo de outro aparelho, que deverá chegar à capital alemã às 20:30 (hora de Lisboa).

Fonte: DESTAK


----------



## 1337 (15 Mai 2012 às 20:47)

Estranho, quantos aviões são atingidos por raios, se fosse assim quantos não tinham de parar


----------



## Knyght (15 Mai 2012 às 21:17)

1337 disse:


> Estranho, quantos aviões são atingidos por raios, se fosse assim quantos não tinham de parar



É comum...

http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=what-happens-when-lightni


			
				What happens when lightning strikes an airplane? disse:
			
		

> Edward J. Rupke, senior engineer at Lightning Technologies, Inc., (LTI) in Pittsfield, Mass., provides the following explanation:
> 
> It is estimated that on average, each airplane in the U.S. commercial fleet is struck lightly by lightning more than once each year. In fact, aircraft often trigger lightning when flying through a heavily charged region of a cloud. In these instances, the lightning flash originates at the airplane and extends away in opposite directions. Although record keeping is poor, smaller business and private airplanes are thought to be struck less frequently because of their small size and because they often can avoid weather that is conducive to lightning strikes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (15 Mai 2012 às 21:58)

Há duas possíveis explicações. Ou a Merkel vociferou raios parta o Hollande, ou foi trabalho da Bruni, pois o avião em questão tinha até aqui a alcunha de "Carla One" 

É uma "não história", como já foi afirmado, todos os dias há aviões a ser atingidos por raios, esta só foi notícia porque era com alguém importante, tretas para entreter a imprensa... 
De qualquer forma, só fazer um esclarecimento. De facto o design dos aviões nas últimas décadas é feito de modo a sobreviverem a um raio (Gaiola de Faraday e outros pormaiores nos circuitos eléctricos/combustível, etc).
Mas apesar dos aviões sobreviverem, não significa que não sofram danos, aliás, raramente não devem ter algum tipo de dano mesmo que muito ligeiro, na maior parte das vezes é ligeiro. Os raios tendem a atingir as extremidades, nariz, cauda, extremidade das asas, e geralmente entram por uma extremidade e saem por outra, por vezes deixando buracos numa e noutra.
Existe uma lista de procedimento (check-list) que a tripulação tem que seguir, e se alguma coisa falhar, tem que divergir para o aeroporto mais próximo. 

Por exemplo:



> Circuit breakers ............................................................ ........ Check
> Only reset a tripped circuit breaker if the associated service is essential to
> continued safe flight. Only one attempt is allowed.
> 
> ...




O comandante depois da check-list, mesmo que pareça estar tudo ok, fica ao critério dele decidir o que fazer a seguir, muitas vezes opta por aterrar logo que possa. Apesar de haver umas descargas em que quase nem dão por nada, na maioria dos casos é um pouco assustador, e no geral estes eventos são muito stressantes para todos os envolvidos, sejam tripulantes seja passageiros, e todos ficam mais aliviados depois de aterrar. 
Como em cruzeiro é suposto nem sequer se meterem numa trovoada, a maioria dos eventos ocorre depois de descolar ou quase a aterrar, pelo que geralmente se foi descolagem decidam retornar de imediato, ou apressar a aterragem. Se as coisas foram mesmo más e/ou suspeitas, declaram uma emergência, para terem prioridade sobre o restante tráfego. Embora todos os dias aconteça, não é propriamente uma experiência agradável para quem passou por ela. 


Exemplo de danos provocados por raios:













No passado houve quedas de aviões atribuídas a raios:
http://aviation-safety.net/database/dblist.php?Event=WXL


----------



## camrov8 (27 Nov 2012 às 17:05)

o problema é o uso de compostos não metalicos


----------

